
Research Exposes Flaw in ‘Right to Be Forgotten’ - rajadigopula
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/03/technology/document-google-right-be-forgotten-study.html
======
nic0lette
Here's the paper without the NYT window dressing:
[http://engineering.nyu.edu/files/RTBF_Data_Study.pdf](http://engineering.nyu.edu/files/RTBF_Data_Study.pdf)

